# Songs are better in acoustic!! Post your fav



## netpirate (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi everyone! I have been around music almost my whole life and have played instruments for about 14yrs on and off. I love acoustic renditions of songs weather they be rap or hard rock. I am a HUGE fan of the acoustic!!! I hated the original of this song, but after hearing this, I actually like it. Check it out!

[youtube]iTMvrpJ7IHM[/youtube]


Please feel free to post your favorite acoustic song!!!


----------



## burlingo (Jan 5, 2009)

i've seen that guy a lot on youtube, he's very good.

this isn't fully acoustic i guess but i love it anyway. not everyones cup of tea though.

i just think claudio sanchez' voice is out of this world!


http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=6kfT7F7io1I


----------



## burlingo (Jan 5, 2009)

p.s how do i embed correctly? :S


----------



## netpirate (Jan 5, 2009)

embedding youtube vids

[youtube*]*url*here*[/youtube*]

then get your url http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=*6kfT7F7io1I
*
only use the stuff after the = so the highlighted area
And take off all the Astrix ( * ). Then you have this

[youtube]6kfT7F7io1I[/youtube]


----------



## netpirate (Jan 5, 2009)

This is awesome! But I wonder what it would sound like without the drums.

[youtube]CKDRNF9titI[/youtube]


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 5, 2009)

Gotta Love it ..Pearl Jam 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmKpUrKQkiM


----------



## netpirate (Jan 5, 2009)

Pearl Jam is great!!! Look check out this guy. Hes all acoustic and is awesome!!

Raul Midon

[youtube]BTv24sSNXHc[/youtube]


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 5, 2009)

[youtube]DH8fQT-147A[/youtube]


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 5, 2009)

[youtube]lp7Yj0s6ziM[/youtube]


----------



## netpirate (Jan 5, 2009)

Gotta love Nirvana!!!! And you play good fdd!!!!


----------



## netpirate (Jan 5, 2009)

Wrap your ears around this!!

[youtube]Ddn4MGaS3N4[/youtube]


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Jan 5, 2009)

whoa I've heard that before but I had no idea that dude wrote it

however I would never take the time to learn guitar in that style haha

this dude shreds some classical like nothing
[youtube]FUPx42UmSng[/youtube]


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 5, 2009)

*I've played drums for 42 years and I always judged a band by if they can play sans electricity.. the floyds, zep, tull..etc band you can unplug and still get great tunes..*


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 6, 2009)

jane says accoustical.


----------



## heftamga (Jan 7, 2009)

Tommy Emmanuel
[youtube]TX0eTp7SoNU[/youtube]


----------



## burlingo (Jan 7, 2009)

netpirate said:


> embedding youtube vids
> 
> [youtube*]*url*here*[/youtube*]
> 
> ...


thank you very much netpirate 

i''l give a + rep for that informative yet very clear response.

you can neg me for being a noob, haha


----------



## burlingo (Jan 7, 2009)

by the way,

these vids are blowing my mind

search "air tap" i think the guys name is eric mongrane, maybe.

he's insanely good


----------



## netpirate (Jan 7, 2009)

I love air tap technique. I can't play it but I love listening to it! How about this. It's a great version. Press play and don't just skim by it!!

[youtube]RTpObE8DWVg[/youtube]


----------

